# Reverse Gate shift linkage



## bulldog (Apr 19, 2011)

How do you guys with jets have your shift linkage? I'd like to change mine to a linkage that is on the outside of the motor and pump like the picture but I'm not too sure if it is a smart move for larger jets. I have been advised against it by people. Mine currently uses the linkage from the old lower unit and then a rod from that linkage to the reverse gate and I always have to adjust it and now it has stressed the hand shifter itself and something broke inside it this past Sunday. 

Just want to see some pics an what you guys run and any advise. It seems that I am always messing with my linkage and it has never been correct.


----------



## moelkhuntr (Apr 19, 2011)

Not very good picture but I think this is somewhat you are talking about.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 19, 2011)

moelkhuntr said:


> Not very good picture but I think this is somewhat you are talking about.



Exactly. I have heard that those don't work very well on larger hp jets but the set up I have now is a piece and has never been right.


----------



## S&amp;MFISH (Apr 19, 2011)

Here's a shot of mine Bulldog. This is the way it came from Troutt&Sons. The only thing I can't do is go from forward to reverse without blipping the throttle. If you know what I mean.Have had it since '07,no adjustments needed or problems either.


----------



## bulldog (Apr 20, 2011)

Yes, you guys have exactly what I want. I'm going to talk to the mechanic when he fixes my fuel pump and see if he can set me up like that. He's pretty busy so it won't be until next week. Sucks because with all this rain, the morels are just waiting for me. :twisted: :twisted:


----------



## Codeman (May 1, 2011)

Not sure I want to let go of it but I took all of the external linkage off mine. Set it up with the internal shift shaft only.


----------



## bulldog (May 1, 2011)

Codeman said:


> Not sure I want to let go of it but I took all of the external linkage off mine. Set it up with the internal shift shaft only.



Is the linkage one size fits all? If so and if you want to get rid of it let me know.


----------



## fender66 (May 2, 2011)

Here's mine. Outside and the way it was when I bought it (used) from Troutt. No problems so far.


----------



## Seth (May 4, 2011)

Mine looks the same as fender's mercury I'm pretty sure.


----------



## riverbud55 (May 7, 2011)

Well mine looks a little like the others except it has 2 cables, its on a "08" 150/105 Yamaha on a north river boat of the same year set up from the factory, has Yamaha shifter and assuming if factory Yamaha/Outboard Jets linkage. have had the boat 3 years now and never had any problem at all with the adjustment even after hitting trees and what ever, holds neutral in standing water


----------

